# My Ball Python has a LUMP! oh god!



## Andrew368 (Nov 10, 2008)

Please please help....need some advice, my snake has a lump about four inches from its tail upwards! Its a hard lump...could it be its poo? or do you reckon I should get it to a vet?


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

I had a corn snake once that had a lump which turned out ot be a harmless fat deposit, but i would get it to a vet as soon as possible, your local vet might know a reptile specialist vet to refer on to if they can't deal with it


----------



## Andrew368 (Nov 10, 2008)

went to the vet and it was exactly that! you hit the nail on the head though! cheers!


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

Is the vet going to remove it just out of interest, or leave it well alone?


----------

